# Τι έτρωγαν οι Λωτοφάγοι;



## bernardina (Mar 23, 2013)

Πριν βιαστεί κανείς να απαντήσει (όπως βιάστηκα εγώ) καλό θα ήταν να κάναμε μια μικρή βόλτα στον κήπο με τους λωτούς.
Όμως για ποιους λωτούς μιλάμε άραγε;

Μια πρώτη αναζήτηση μάλλον μπερδεύει τα πράγματα παρά τα ξεκαθαρίζει.
Μήπως έχουμε να κάνουμε με τον ζουμερό πορτοκαλή καρπό που τα τελευταία χρόνια κάνει όλο και πιο συχνή την παρουσία του στα καφάσια των... ψαγμένων μανάβικων; Που, όπως κάθε καινούργια μόδα, έτσι κι αυτός φαίνεται ότι έχει κακοποιηθεί από τους άσχετους κατοίκους των πόλεων όταν σπεύδουν να τον γευτούν άγουρο και παθαίνουν σοκ από τη στιφάδα του; Το επίσημο όνομά του είναι διόσπυρος και ανήκει στην οικογένεια των εβενοειδών.





Αν τον αναζητήσουμε σε άλλες γλώσσες, διαπιστώνουμε με κάποια έκπληξη ότι αυτός ο καρπός στα αγγλικά δεν λέγεται lotus, όπως ίσως θα περίμενε κανείς, αλλά persimmon

Βλέπουμε επίσης ότι με την ονομασία λωτός (lotus corniculatus) βρίσκουμε τριφύλλια  αλλά και νούφαρα.
Αυτά τα τελευταία (Nelumbo nucifera) είναι που συναντάμε με την ονομασία lotus και με ισχυρότατους συμβολισμούς σε διάφορες κουλτούρες και θρησκείες.
Εδώ υπάρχουν κάμποσες ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες. Σταχυολογώ:

εκτός από το γενικό συμβολισμό που έχει σε κάθε θρησκεία ως άνθος, έχει και διαφορετική ερμηνεία αναλόγως το χρωματισμό. Έτσι λοιπόν :
• Λευκός λωτός : Αντιπροσωπεύει την κατάσταση της πνευματικής τελειότητας και την πλήρη πνευματική αγνότητα.
• Ροζ λωτός : Ο ιδανικός αυτός λωτός υποκαθιστά γενικά την υπέρτατη θεότητα. Επιπλέον σχετίζεται πολύ ρεαλιστικά με τον ίδιο το Βούδα.
• Κόκκινος λωτός : Συμβολίζει την αυθεντική φύση και αγνότητα της καρδιάς. Είναι ο λωτός της αγάπης, της ευσπλαχνίας, του πάθους και άλλων ιδιοτήτων της καρδιάς. 
• Μπλε λωτός : Είναι το σύμβολο της νίκης του πνεύματος από τις αισθήσεις, και συμβολίζει τη σοφία της γνώσης.

Ωστόσο και το νούφαρο λωτός έχει μέρη που τρώγονται, όπως μας δείχνει αυτό το βιντεάκι.




Είναι οι σπόροι του. Και αν πληκτρολογήσετε lotus root θα βρείτε αρκετές συνταγές. 

Λοιπόν, τι έτρωγαν τελικά οι λωτοφάγοι; 
Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής εδώ;

οἱ δ᾽ αἶψ᾽ οἰχόμενοι μίγεν ἀνδράσι Λωτοφάγοισιν·
οὐδ᾽ ἄρα Λωτοφάγοι μήδονθ᾽ ἑτάροισιν ὄλεθρον
ἡμετέροις, ἀλλά σφι δόσαν λωτοῖο πάσασθαι.
τῶν δ᾽ ὅς τις *λωτοῖο φάγοι μελιηδέα καρπόν,*
οὐκέτ᾽ ἀπαγγεῖλαι πάλιν ἤθελεν οὐδὲ νέεσθαι, 
ἀλλ᾽ αὐτοῦ βούλοντο μετ᾽ ἀνδράσι Λωτοφάγοισι
λωτὸν ἐρεπτόμενοι μενέμεν νόστου τε λαθέσθαι.
τοὺς μὲν ἐγὼν ἐπὶ νῆας ἄγον κλαίοντας ἀνάγκῃ,
νηυσὶ δ᾽ ἐνὶ γλαφυρῇσιν ὑπὸ ζυγὰ δῆσα ἐρύσσας.
αὐτὰρ τοὺς ἄλλους κελόμην ἐρίηρας ἑταίρους 
σπερχομένους νηῶν ἐπιβαινέμεν ὠκειάων,
μή πώς τις λωτοῖο φαγὼν νόστοιο λάθηται.

Ποιος ήταν ο λωτός που τους πρόσφερε την ευδαιμονία της λησμονιάς; 
Ποιοι ήταν οι γλυκείς καρποί που έκαναν τους συντρόφους του Οδυσσέα να μη θέλουν να φύγουν από κει; 
Ο γλυκός σαν μέλι διόσπυρος; Οι τραγανοί σπόροι του νούφαρου που παραπέμπουν στη νιρβάνα, την αγνότητα, την αναγέννηση;
Πιθανότατα τίποτα από τα δύο. Και, _κυρίως,_ όχι το τριφύλλι! Σιγά μη μασούσαν κουτόχορτο. :)

Ε, λοιπόν, καταπώς φαίνεται, οι λωτοφάγοι έτρωγαν... τζίτζιφα! 






Ναι, τζίτζιφα. Και πριν βιαστείτε να γελάσετε, δείτε τι λέει εδώ: 
The lotus of the Greeks was the species *Ziziphus lotus of the buckthorn family* (Rhamnaceae), a bush native to southern Europe. It has large fruits containing a mealy substance that can be used for making bread and fermented drinks. In ancient times the fruits were an article of food among the poor, and a wine made from the fruit was thought to produce contentment and forgetfulness.

Και εδώ: 
The mythological lotus tree which occurs in Homer's Odyssey is often equated with Z. lotus... 

Κι εδώ: Derivation of the botanical name: 
Ziziphus, the ancient Greeks called the tree zizyphon, from the Arabic zizouf, a name for the mythical lotus. This was taken into Latin as zizyphum, or zizypha for the fruits. 
lotus, lotos, λωτός; a small Mediterranean tree or shrub whose fruit was eaten by the lotus-eaters.

Εδώ αρκετά στοιχεία για τη τζιτζιφιά.
Λοιπόν, εγώ τείνω να πειστώ. ;)

Βέβαια.... υπάρχουν και κάτι άλλοι λωτοί, αλλά αυτοί είναι, κυριολεκτικά, από άλλο παραμύθι, γι' αυτό καλύτερα ας τους ξεχάσουμε.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 23, 2013)

Δεν εκπλήσσομαι. Χαζοί ήταν οι ρεμπέτες στα ταβερνεία των Τζιτζιφιών; Με καλή παρέα, λίγο κρασί και το μπουζούκι του Τσιτσάνη, _ξεχνιόσουν_. :)


----------



## Alfie (Mar 23, 2013)

Πάρτε και λίγη Παλατινη Ανθολογία με δική μου απόδοση


Oὐκ ἀλόγως ἐν διζύφοις δύναμίν τινα θείαν
εἶναι ἔφην. χθὲς γοῦν δίζυφον ἐν χρονίῳ
ἠπιάλῳ κάμνοντι τεταρταίῳ περιῆψα,
καὶ γέγονεν ταχέως, οἷα κρότων, ὑγιής. 

Δεν είναι παράλογο που απέδωσαν θεία δύναμη στα δίζυφα. 
Χτες πάντως περίδεσα με δίζυφο έναν που υπέφερε από χρόνιο 
τεταρταίο πυρετό και ταχύτατα ήταν ζωηρός σαν τσιμπούρι. 

Σημ. Η σύνδεση των διζύφων με τα τζίτζιφα μοιάζει να είναι η επικρατέστερη.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 23, 2013)

Τι ωραία η απόδοσή σου, Άλφη! :)

Πάντως φαίνεται ότι λωτός και λησμονιά πάνε χέρι χέρι, αν κρίνω από το America’s *Forgotten* Landscape Painter: Robert S. Duncanson , που να πώς φαντάστηκε τη χώρα των Λωτοφάγων.






Να και οι δικοί μας, Πιδύμ' ;)


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2013)

...
Εκτός από τον λευκό, τον ροζ, τον κόκκινο και τον μπλε νουφαρολωτό, υπάρχει* και μαύρος λωτός:

Black Lotus - Sacred System






* Υπάρχει, αφού τον ακούω χρόνια τώρα. Αν υπάρχει και στην πραγματικότητα, ξέχασα να το ψάξω.

Δεν ξέρω τι έτρωγαν οι Λωτοφάγοι, ωστόσο κάποια επιφοίτηση πρέπει να είχαν φάει το '98 ο Μπιλ Λάσγουελ, ο Τζα Γουόμπλ, ο Νίκι Σκοπελίτης, ο Ζακίρ Χουσαΐν και οι υπόλοιποι, για να παίζουν τέτοια μουσική. Με τέτοια (μουσική) ξεχνιέμαι εγώ. :)

Πάντως, το θέμα του λωτού το ξεκουκούτσιασες με πολύ μεράκι, Μπέρνη, μέχρι τα σπόρια!:up:

A whole lotta lotuses. Τζίτζιφα έτρωγα είκοσι χρονώ στην Αγία Ρουμέλη, στο χωριό, λιανίζαμε μια ξεχασμένη τζιτζιφιά σ' ένα από δεκαετίες εγκαταλειμμένο πετροχάλασμα, στην αυλή του θεριεμένη, τα τελευταία φθινοπωρινά απογεύματα που γυρνούσα απ' τη δουλειά στο φαράγγι. Από τότε έχω να φάω κι όμως μου έμειναν αξέχαστα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2013)

Πω πω! Εδώ είναι η στάση λωτού; Γιατί μου είπαν ότι με λωτό και τζίτζιφα, στη γη των λωτοφάγων του #4, να παίζει και το παραπάνω Black Lotus, ξεχνιέσαι. Ίσως πάλι μπορεί να φτάνει και μόνο η στάση του λωτού για να ξεχαστείς.


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2013)

Νόμιζα ότι οι λωτοί έιναι μυθολογικό φρούτο και γενικό όνομα για ό,τι είναι νόστιμο και φρούτο. 
Παρεμπ. αυτό με το ότι το πήραν οι ΑΗΠ από τους Άραβες, είμαστε σίγουροι; Είχα την εντύπωση ότι την εποχή της Οδύσσειας δεν είχε Άραβες.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2013)

Εκείνο εκεί είναι για το _ζίζυφο_, το οποίο πρωτοεμφανίζεται τον 3ο αιώνα μ.Χ. Κάπου εκεί έχουμε και τις πρώτες επιγραφές της κλασικής αραβικής. Ακόμα παλιότερα είναι τα αρχαία αραβικά.

Πάντως, για το _ζίζυφον_ το ΕΛΝΕΓ γράφει ότι είναι δάνειο αγνώστου ετύμου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 24, 2013)

Πολύ ωραίο κείμενο, Μπέρνι. Το ότι οι λωτοί δεν ήταν λωτοί το αντελήφθην όταν έμαθα ότι τα μήλα των Εσπερίδων δεν ήταν μήλα, οπότε και κατάλαβα ότι οι ΑΗΠ προσπαθούν να μας μπερδέψουν. Τα μισά φρούτα είναι μήλα και οι μισοί ξηροί καρποί καρύδια. Για να μην πω για τίποτα κεράσια που είναι φράουλες... :)


----------



## Themis (Mar 24, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς, αλλά εμένα με εμπνέει το #6.


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2013)

...
Και σκέψου ότι τη βλέπεις μόνο εν στάσει. Ντεμέκ λωτού. Ο φουλ λωτός είναι αλλιώς, πιο ζόρικος:






Φαντάσου τα τώρα και εν κινήσει.


----------



## Themis (Mar 24, 2013)

Είναι μετά να μη γίνεις λωτοφάγος; Οδυσσέα, έχεις την αμέριστη κατανόησή μου.


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2013)

...
Λωτάθηκα Λωλάθηκα, λάθος εικόνα παρουσίασα :blush::






Αντί για ψυχρολουσία . Νιεχ νιεχ.


----------



## Themis (Mar 24, 2013)

Εντάξει, κατάλαβα. Είναι ώρα να πηγαίνουμε για ύπνο.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 24, 2013)

Δεν ξέρετε πόσο περήφανη με κάνετε (γι' άλλη μια φορά) που απ' όλα τ' άνθια του λωτού διαλέξατε αυτά (καλά, τον τελευταίο σπέρδουκλα τον αφήνω στην μπάντα) και όχι την Ελίζα.  Μπράβο, σωστά και ακομπλεξάριστα αρσενικά μου!


----------



## bernardina (Mar 24, 2013)

Κι αν είστε ετυμολογιομανείς, όπως εγώ, ορίστε πλούσιες πληροφορίες για τη λέξη persimmon.

First use: 1610s
Origin: Powhatan (Algonquian) pasimenan "fruit dried artificially", from pasimeneu "he dries fruit", containing proto-Algonquian */-min-/ "fruit, berry"., όπως λέει ενδεικτικά εδώ.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2015)

...
Night of the Lotus Eaters - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds






https://vimeo.com/4856184


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2017)

...
Lotus Flower - The Souljazz Orchestra


----------

